# How do you pronounce Ciocc?



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey All,
Always loved these frames, jury seems to be out on how to say it. Can you help me out?


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

I've always pronounced it "Choach" like coach with a "cha" sound.


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

I pronounce it "choke". I certainly don't speak Italian, but I believe that a single c has our 'ch' sound, while a double cc is the hard 'k' sound.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/3192952-post19.html

From the horses mouth..."chuch"


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks Chudak! Great video - I've only been aware of Pellizzoli for a short time since I picked up an old Ciocc frame. Drool.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

cartmaniac said:


> I pronounce it "choke". I certainly don't speak Italian, but I believe that a single c has our 'ch' sound, while a double cc is the hard 'k' sound.


Double C has our 'ch' sound, but it is stretched out longer than it would be in English. You linger on the sound a little bit. The C in Italian is pronounced like the English "k" when it comes before the vowels A, U and O, and when it comes before an H.


----------



## artiefox1956 (Oct 14, 2021)

I heard an Italian pronounce Ciocc. It sounds like church. I thought it was choch sounding like coach with an airy sounding Ch. I was wrong. Artie Whitefox


----------

